# Cloud Chasing 101_rip



## TylerD (25/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

always enjoy watching his vids!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

So much butt hurt over his personality in the comments of his videos at the moment =D
I personally enjoy his crazyness. Cant wait for part 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/6/14)

Even tho people give him s@#t, he soldiers on. I like him!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (25/6/14)

wow - those are holes on the patriot is sick as tits - i can see patriot sales going up very soon.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/6/14)

0.06 !!!!! FML 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (25/6/14)

I didnt use to like him, period. His videos, personality, everything was just winding me up. Then I did some digging, found some of his earlier more normal stuff, and then did some more digging and found out the AC9 was his idea (which became the cloned RSST type thingy.)
Now I have a lot more respect for him, so much more, and just feel sorry that he has become this way to "talk" to his audience. It probably says more about vapers in general, and the crowd that he attracts. I always though 30yo+ male would dominate until I went to a cloud competition and everybody, I mean everybody was under 25.

So he does what he does because THAT is who he is talking to. Not "us" who dont get it

I still prefer watching his dreary older videos where he says "uhm" hundreds of times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (25/6/14)

for me, i love his vids, i like how he edits them, it just feels full of energy - but thats just me, i know some ppl hate him,,, i dont

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek (25/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> for me, i love his vids, i like how he edits them, it just feels full of energy - but thats just me, i know some ppl hate him,,, i dont


Speaking of vids . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/6/14)

I like his vids...its lively and entertaining...not boring.


----------



## Xhale (25/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> for me, i love his vids, i like how he edits them, it just feels full of energy - but thats just me, i know some ppl hate him,,, i dont


every jump cut is where he said "uhm" and then edits it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (25/6/14)

dont vote me funny go chek the earlier videos (3 or 4 years back)and count the number of times he says "uhm"...and then check every recent video and he never says it once. And the older videos had no jump cuts, so thats my conclusion



I dont have the tools but if anybody wants to download one of these earlier videos, remove the ahms and uhs and you'll have the 2014 version
This si the first ac9 video..all in one take, I prefer this and it feels more real


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

He has way more confidence now, that above video I feel is dull. Doesnt give me that oh let me go buy this feel.
Rip new FTW !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------

